# VAHC Meeting: Time and Place?



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there,

I am going to my first VAHC , meeting on Monday... the roommates think I am nuts! Anyways I couldn't find any info regarding either the start time or the room the meeting is held in... do I just turn up in the front lobby?

Also is there anyone who could give me a lift into Vancouver afterwards? I am a little wary of hanging around the Stanley Park bus loop by myself in the dark.

Thanks!


----------



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

Contact Charles or Mykiss. I forget the name of the room but it's at 7:15.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/september-vahc-meeting-4921/index2.html

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

The meeting is in the Marilyn Blusson Learning Centre. That is in the back of the main aquarium building.. Go around to the back . .You'll see a bunch of fishy people there entering the building by a walkway . Meeting starts at 7:30 , but be there by 7:15 to be sure to get in the doors .
Attached is a picture of the back of the aquarium .. You can see the walkway into the building .


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

For those that missed the post in here .. Here is a picture of the Aquarium building with the walkway shown.


----------



## Jeannelamp (May 3, 2010)

Is this the entrance behind Lumberman's Arch? There is a Quest Learning Centre / same building? Thanks!


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

It is the rear of the Aquarium building. You go in the front for the gift shop and main aquarium displays .. The learning centre is in the back of the building


----------

